# szh, cmh or fmh?



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello people
I am new here and this is my first post. I've got admission in cmh fmh and szh.......i just wanted some advice on what to do......if i do mbbs then what do you suggest which one is better cmh or szh? And if i do bds what do u suggest which one is better fmh or cmh? 
Help pleaseeeeeeeeee#sad


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

1 more query people.....can i give my fmh or cmh seat to someone else if i opt 4r szh??? please please help....got to make a decision asap


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

or if i give my szh seat to someone....is it possible......HELPPP


----------



## AK470 (Nov 1, 2011)

no u cant give ur seat to someone else


----------



## AK470 (Nov 1, 2011)

u should do MBBS and prefer skzp if u want some relax environment or prefer cmh if u want some army things #wink


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

nahhhh i dnt like army especially if its pakistan army #wink 
thanks...evn i wld prefer szh......nd wat wld u suggest 4r bds ?


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

nd btw which college r u going to?


----------



## AK470 (Nov 1, 2011)

for BDS go to FMH #cool 
i didnt final yet though can't say before cus mind change in sec #wink


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

hmmmm ......thanks 4r ur suggestions ;p


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> Hello people
> I am new here and this is my first post. I've got admission in cmh fmh and szh.......i just wanted some advice on what to do......if i do mbbs then what do you suggest which one is better cmh or szh? And if i do bds what do u suggest which one is better fmh or cmh?
> Help pleaseeeeeeeeee#sad


CMH will always remain ahead of fmh.........CMH has no match in being the topmost private medical college in lahore.

dont even think of fmh, if you get a chance in cmh either in mbbs or bds. :happy:


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh u really mean it? hmmmm thnx buddy i ws hell confused and 10th is the deadline 4r cmh......thnx #happy


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

shaan1737 said:


> Oh u really mean it? hmmmm thnx buddy i ws hell confused and 10th is the deadline 4r cmh......thnx #happy


you can ask any1 with a bit experience in the 2 colleges.........nobody is going to prefer fmh over cmh............cmh is way better!

cmh holds a strong reputation in terms of its state of the art campus, teaching faculty & established hospital.

go & visit the 2 campuses yourself...............you will definitely feel the difference.


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

but i've heard cmh doesnt have much patients and bds is all about how much u practise ....no?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

cmh is attached to military hospital and i have seen it many times always full with patients and its a real big hospital as well.


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

i agree totally but the patient turn over is still very less.....thats what ive heard......no?


----------

